# Well, THIS is different... Any dea what did this?



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I was blessed with enough energy to get some things put by the past few days. Came across something I've not seen in over 30 years of canning.

Anyone know why THIS happened?

Thanks.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh! Forgot to say that this is a regular mouth pint jar of chicken broth, pressure canned @ 10 pounds for 75 minutes. All the other jars came out of the canner perfectly fine (half were broth; other half were beans).


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Defective lid?


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Most likely you over-tightened the ring and the air inside couldn't escape as pressure built up. Thus, the lid buckled. When you tighten rings, remember to make them finger tight, not as tight as you can.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with canning girl, either that or the pressure was too high.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, my hands aren't that strong, but Canning Girl probably hit on the most likely reason. Pressure wouldn't be too high b/c I use the AA with the rocker (man, how I LOVE that rocker!)

Thanks for the help. Just goes to show you, there is always something new to be learned!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I had wrinkled lids with ham when I first started canning, had over tightened them. Unfortunately I threw out the jars out of fear! Everything I read later said the food should still be fine.


----------



## mwbaucom (Jan 6, 2014)

When I first started canning I had that issue quite a few times. I went to a class with a master food preserver and she said my overly muscular Popeye arms were over tightening the lids. The pressure built up inside the jars and couldn't escape and equalize, thus bulging and denting the lids. So now I make sure to only gently tighten them, and haven't had the issue since then.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I've had it happen. I heard there was a problem with lids being too thin.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

My mother had this happen. She ran short of lids so made a quck run to wally-world and all they had was chinese junk. Out of a box of 12 7 bent just like your picture. It's just the latest "cheap junk" they are passing off as good product. They did give her the money back.

Wade


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

1shotwade, take another look at Pony's picture. It clearly has "Made in USA" right on the lid.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Yup, these are Genuine Ball Lids. 

I do have some Tattler lids, but I'm afraid to use them. Running out of the Ball, though, so I'll have to do it some time... Just scared of burning my fingers.

Hmm... Think that's another thread...


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Pony said:


> Yup, these are Genuine Ball Lids.
> 
> I do have some Tattler lids, but I'm afraid to use them. Running out of the Ball, though, so I'll have to do it some time... Just scared of burning my fingers.
> 
> Hmm... Think that's another thread...


Me too, one of these days!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

the tattlers work great but you have to be careful not to over tighten them even more


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My concern is that I don't burn myself tightening them when they're hot. I'm sort of... well... clumsy and a bit uncoordinated.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Pony said:


> My concern is that I don't burn myself tightening them when they're hot. I'm sort of... well... clumsy and a bit uncoordinated.


Rubber gloves-the dish washing kind.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Sally- I didn't see that, but the fact remains,it's cheap junk no matter who made it. Mother's were made in China. All this means is that "we" are following China's lead! Selling the american public "cheep junk"!


Wade


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Pony said:


> ... Just scared of burning my fingers.
> 
> Hmm... Think that's another thread...


I splurged a few years back and bought an OV-Glove...love that thing!! I have since bought more "off brand" ones. I wear one on each hand when tightening my Tattlers.....never a burn...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Shall I go google "ov-glove"? I'm all about not burning myself!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wait. Is this left-handed only, or ambidextrous? I can see me buying two (one for each hand), if they can work on both hands.

What a great looking product, and I can get it from Target.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

They are ambidextrous


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, Dreamer!


----------

